
Getting started with Futures [Rust] - rkangel
https://github.com/alexcrichton/futures-rs/blob/master/TUTORIAL.md
======
steveklabnik
This is still a work-in-progress draft of a work-in-progress library. Expect
to see something more polished soon!

